# Extraction Novice seeking Advice



## Mickymoocher (23 Jan 2021)

Hi I have a small workshop that during Lockdown and when I'm not on site , I'm trying to improve and its come around to extraction of dust and chips .

I've bought a shyphon and a 50 litre bin to mount it on but every hose and inlet seems to have a varied diameter from 40 mm to 100 mm.

Obviously I can buy reducers to connect everything up but what is the minimum diameter of network pipe I should use around the workshop which is 7 metres in diameter as it's an old Silo ?


----------



## Sachakins (23 Jan 2021)

You say syphon (cyclone?) And collection bin, but what type of extraction unit are you attaching to it.
Your ducting will depend mainly on the extractors/cyclone fittings.
Shop fixed ducting is normally 4" or more, if your motor can handle it.
I use some 63mm pipe (weird size, but it was free scrap!) But I use a 2" shop vac and cyclone in small 5m shop, anything smaller would be prone to blockage, also I don't have the height for 4 to 6" ducting.


----------



## Inspector (23 Jan 2021)

It kind of depends on your goals. Just want to capture the sawdust and chips you see fly off the machine while wearing a mask? Then you might get away with 100mm. Want to capture the stuff you see and the sub-micron stuff you can't (fine dust) that is most harmful while not wearing a mask? Then 150mm is the minimum along with opening up the machine ports to 150mm too. 150mm duct flows 3 times as much air as a 100mm duct. Here is a link to a US site (you'll have to do the conversions if you need numbers you can relate to) for some light reading. Dust Collection Research - Home I jest, it is very involved.

Pete


----------



## Mickymoocher (23 Jan 2021)

Sachakins said:


> You say syphon (cyclone?) And collection bin, but what type of extraction unit are you attaching to it.
> Your ducting will depend mainly on the extractors/cyclone fittings.
> Shop fixed ducting is normally 4" or more, if your motor can handle it.
> I use some 63mm pipe (weird size, but it was free scrap!) But I use a 2" shop vac and cyclone in small 5m shop, anything smaller would be prone to blockage, also I don't have the height for 4 to 6" ducting.


So I'm planning on using an industrial vacuum connected to the top of the cyclone mounted on a sealed bin and then this will be connected to my machines and operated via a valve or tap system to isolate each machine when not being used


----------



## Sachakins (23 Jan 2021)

Have a look here for what you need to consider 





How to Avoid Mistakes in Dust Extraction Systems Designing | Alnor







www.ventilation-alnor.co.uk


----------



## Mickymoocher (23 Jan 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Have a look here for what you need to consider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very useful and informative, thankyou


----------



## robgul (24 Jan 2021)

. . .slightly OT - the silo as a workshop sounds pretty cool - be fascinated to see some pix! [Grand Designs recently had a silo that was demountable and turned into a bar for outdoor events]


----------



## Mickymoocher (24 Jan 2021)

robgul said:


> . . .slightly OT - the silo as a workshop sounds pretty cool - be fascinated to see some pix! [Grand Designs recently had a silo that was demountable and turned into a bar for outdoor events]


Couple of photos to be going on with , I'll take more soon


----------



## gregmcateer (25 Jan 2021)

That silo looks cool! Though you'll need a big extractor when you get a load of grain dumped on you while you're working


----------

